# Penny Loafers w/ Shorts



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm interested to know the consensus view on the appropriateness of pairing traditional "penny" loafers -- such as the LLB version, or the Alden LHS model pictured below -- with shorts. I've always considered pairing this type of loafer (sockless) with Bermuda-length khaki shorts to be a pretty standard summertime trad look. However, the Mrs. thinks otherwise (and suddenly seems to feel pretty strongly about it). Interested to know your thoughts...I need some moral support and a few votes of confidence from the brethren.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Honestly, I think anything but an absolutely decrepit pair of penny loafers would look too dressy with shorts. Shorts are _very_ casual, and work best with an appropriately casual shoe.

I've seen older men wearing pennies or horsebits with shorts, and always wonder why they don't just go all the way and wear the black knee socks like they do in Bermuda.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A pair of Topsiders would be a better choice!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I rarely wear shorts and I might try this. I usually just wear a pair of topsiders with the shorts.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I wear my 986s with shorts. To compound my folly, I actually stick pennies in 'em, too!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Penny loafers + shorts = no.

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> A pair of Topsiders would be a better choice!


Also, camp mocs, driving mocs, blucher mocs, etc. Of the three, a driving moc looks slightly dressier, IMO. All would be better than penny loafers.


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Penny loafers + shorts = no.
> 
> Brian


I would agree with Brian on this.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Tony Soprano wore loafers w shorts many times during his backyard BBQs. If thats the look you're going for.....


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, I'm impressed with the quick (but, unfortunately, overwhelmingly negative) responses. I sometimes like the loafers for a dressier look -- I've done this off and on for many years. I don't care too much for driving mocs -- they generally don't fit me well and can be a bit flashy. I guess I'll stick with boat shoes.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Too my eye, penny loafers (especially shell cordovan ones, or ones with leather soles) look almost sleazy (a la Tony Soprano, as mentioned in a previous post) when worn with shorts. Almost Las Vegas-esque.

Soft calf slip ons, be they topsiders, camp mocs, blucher mocs, canoe mocs, mocs, driving mocs are all much better choices, IMHO.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Only without socks. Even then, I would go with boat shoes. I've a pair of Sperry Pilot Venetians which are perfect for that look.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Interesting. I always thought that worn in penny loafers, such as Bass cordovan ones, were perfectly decent shoes to wear with shorts. I wouldn't necessarily go with a new pair, but if they are sufficiently worn, they look fine to me. 

I agree that shorts are inherently casual, but I think that a pair of shorts combined with a decent polo shirt or button down can look nice enough to be paired with a penny loafers. Maybe it's me, but I think that is a nicer, even dressier, look than wearing the same shirt with a pair of jeans (which I don't ever wear). I agree that mocs and topsiders are a good pairing, but I think penny loafers are similarly good, as long as the shirt has a collar.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Is this the Trad forum or the what? Penny loafers go with EVERYTHING. (Just please dont wear socks) I thought if there would be negative reactions here, it would be to the shorts not the pennies!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I thought the consensus view here was shorts are not Trad? 

Regardless, shorts & PLs are a no IMHO.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

I am sure that many fellows disagree, but in the very rare circumstances when I wear shorts, I sometimes wear such loafers. With cotton socks.

Also I use my old bucs (again with cotton socks usually). Unless they're boat shoes or mocs, I hate to go sockless. 

But then again, I also hate to go without an undershirt, so you'd probably better get opinions on dress from someone less nerdy than I.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I've got no problem with this look at all. 

LW


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Speas said:


> Is this the Trad forum or the what? Penny loafers go with EVERYTHING. (Just please dont wear socks) I thought if there would be negative reactions here, it would be to the shorts not the pennies!


Exactly. There is nothing more acceptable than Penny Loafers with shorts.

Scroll through some of Doctor Damage's picture collections of men in the 50s and 60s. I bet you will see a lot of shorts and loafers. Also take a look at the Squire's Squire-Time.

The great thing about trad clothes is that there is usually a logical reason behind them. Loafers were a casual fisherman's shoe. Why would you not wear them with shorts? How better to loaf than in shorts.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

To me, it's older trad, bordering on fogey. 

If you should decide to attempt it, for heaven's sake don't where long, dark socks. Pick a few pair of no-show loafer socks. Available online or from Banana Republic. 

Further more, I think the look is also helped along if the rest of your wardrobe is top-drawer, conservative trad. 

Recent example https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69790&highlight=trad+spotting


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

I think it's fine (probably because I do it) - I've done it since high school (and still have the two pairs of weejuns I bought before entering college - approx. 20 years ago). It was very common when I was in college - was de rigueur in the springtime or for lawn parties at the fraternity. It's a bit like pink shirts, GTH trousers, patch madras, or embroidered critters on trousers - not everyone is going to appreciate the look - some might hate it. I consider it a bit of a cultural shibboleth.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Rocker said:


> I think it's fine (probably because I do it) - I've done it since high school (and still have the two pairs of weejuns I bought before entering college - approx. 20 years ago). It was very common when I was in college - was de rigueur in the springtime or for lawn parties at the fraternity. It's a bit like pink shirts, GTH trousers, patch madras, or embroidered critters on trousers - not everyone is going to appreciate the look - some might hate it. I consider it a bit of a cultural shibboleth.


I wear everything that you mentioned, maybe I should give it a shot and see how it feels. Could be onto something.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Perfectly fine in my corner of the South.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I don't mind the look either. I think it helps if the shoes are sufficiently 'worn -in' and not freshly polished. 

Of course boats go great, but if you have a rolled up OCBD, I think the pennys give a more 'dressed up' look - keeping in mind one on my favorite trad creedos: "A trad when dressed casually is more dessed up than most and when dressed up more causal than most" (I think someone else had this more elegantly - pardon my barbecuing of it).


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

paper clip said:


> "A trad when dressed casually is more dessed up than most and when dressed up more causal than most" .


Or, in less kind words, ask yourself, "Would a prole wear penny loafers with his shorts?" The answer is, "Hell, no!" Why? These, if he has them, are the dressiest shoes he owns and are reserved for wear with his gape-collared, poly-blend suit. He wouldn't wear these "formal" and "uncomfortable" contraptions on his feet in his moments of leisure when there are perfectly good sneakers or, if he's a particularly swanky prole, boat shoes around.

No, it takes a Trad to say, "I'm in comfy mode and my feet can stand to wear hard sole-leather shoes and, dammit, if that cordovan stuff is all it's cracked up to be, it can take the sort of abuse it'll face when I'm wearing shorts. Besides, Mummy would just die if she saw me wearing rubber-soled shoes anywhere but on the deck of the boat."

My channeling of Fussell is now at an end.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Squire:


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

The look can't be too far gone. Recent BB catalog has a picture of a kid in khaki shorts and penny loafers.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I like well-broken-in pennies with madras or patch madras shorts. Something about how the dark shiny cordovan color of the loafers goes with the plaid really works for me. Top-siders work well, too. Penny loafers w/most shorts and no socks is a good combination for me.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

LongWing said:


> Squire:


There you go!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

bd79cc said:


> There you go!


Excellent Point and it looks good. I am going for it


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

ksinc said:


> I thought the consensus view here was shorts are not Trad?
> 
> Regardless, shorts & PLs are a no IMHO.


The right kind of shorts are certainly Trad*, and I've seen Tradly* gentlemen of all ages wear shorts with penny loafers (no socks, of course).

Am I lost? Is this not the Trad forum?

* as defined in this forum


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Absolutely. I'm surprised this is even a question. I've worn loafers with shorts ever since I was a kid (weejuns, usually with a blazer, going to church) through today (LHS). Hell, I even wear Alden tassels with shorts. This is a common and time-honored look.

And remember, a tenet of Trad is flauting convention. If others don't get it, all the better. We do.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Penny loafers really only acceptable with ...*

... trousers. Or shorts. Or jeans (if you like that sort of thing). Or a suit (albeit worn with a somewhat devil-may-care casualness; or if you are Howard Dean, and God help you if you are).

I've even slipped 'em on with pajamas.

Of course you can wear them with shorts.

I'd skip the socks with shorts, though.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Glad to see the tide turning here. Pennies for all! I find little use for boatshoes or tennis shoes outside of actual sport. Leisure time is what your older loafers are made for (why buy cheap casual shoes when you have shabby older but quality loafers?).

I am regularly kidded at the office about the time I played a round of golf in pennies on a business trip (it was either that or wingtips). I actually played better than usual.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

GMC;570645I've even slipped 'em on with pajamas.
[/quote said:


> Too bloody right! After all, the things are only a little removed from slippers.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Curious about who wears the (lined; Alden, not Alden for Brooks) 986 without socks.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Someday I have to figure out how to post pictures.

Take a look at the Take Ivy photos posted by Doctor Damage in the attached link.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51246&page=3

The cover of Take Ivy shows a couple of ivy leaguers with shorts and loafers. There is also a guy wearing shorts, white socks and loafers. If you have the guts (or the appetite for ridicule), please feel free to wear the white socks. Heck, William F. Buckley even wore socks with boat shoes.


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

*Sad State of Affairs*

The fact that so many seem to disapprove of loafers with shorts indicates how far off "trad" this forum is. This is fundamental trad, and is a great summer look. If you look closely, the traditional pairing of loafers and shorts is very different from the Tony Soprano or Florida retiree look. Trads wear shorts that are longer and truly a trouser cut, while the "others" typically wear too short, too tight shorts that in no way reflect the traditional trouser cut.

That this is not recognized by many of the posters speaks volumes about their lack of knowledge of the subtle nuances of traditional clothing.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Throw down, Dixie!*



DixieTrad said:


> That this is not recognized by many of the posters speaks volumes about their lack of knowledge of the subtle nuances of traditional clothing.


Don't worry, Dixie: In the end we all end up agreeing: Most things are acceptable -- and if Squire does it it's superb!


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Remember Martin and Lewis*



Tom Buchanan said:


> Someday I have to figure out how to post pictures.
> 
> Take a look at the Take Ivy photos posted by Doctor Damage in the attached link.
> 
> ...


Those guys pulled off short white socks with chinos and casual trousers -- quite well. I'd still skip it with shorts.

I gotta say, the Take Ivy photos that come up here from time to time freak me out a bit; suffice to say the gents in those photos presumably did not go on to father children. Down with tight clothing!


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Harris said:


> Curious about who wears the (lined; Alden, not Alden for Brooks) 986 without socks.


I wear mine sans socks.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

DixieTrad said:


> The fact that so many seem to disapprove of loafers with shorts indicates how far off "trad" this forum is. This is fundamental trad, and is a great summer look. If you look closely, the traditional pairing of loafers and shorts is very different from the Tony Soprano or Florida retiree look. Trads wear shorts that are longer and truly a trouser cut, while the "others" typically wear too short, too tight shorts that in no way reflect the traditional trouser cut.
> 
> That this is not recognized by many of the posters speaks volumes about their lack of knowledge of the subtle nuances of traditional clothing.


Note that most of the photographs linked above came from a time before rubber soles were seen on anything except Chuck Taylors, so of course shoes like the 986 were worn with shorts.

Long shorts are distinctly not Trad. They may be English looking, perhaps because of their affiliation with Bermuda, colonialism, and the like, but shorts to the knees (9"-11") are not as trad as shorts with 5"-7" inseams. Just because Ralph Lauren and Brooks Brothers stylists picture models with long shorts wearing double soled cordovan loafers sockless with said shorts (the latter is a shout out to Mr. Lauren), does not mean that the getup is traditional. In fact, if you look at the pictures linked by Tom Buchanan, you notice that virtually no one is sockless, or even wearing shorts.

Stick around for a couple hundred threads and you might recant the final sentence of your post.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Harris said:


> Curious about who wears the (lined; Alden, not Alden for Brooks) 986 without socks.


In a pinch, I'll go au naturel. However, I prefer no-show loafer socks.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I own no boat shoes, so I've got a pair of Bass Chapmons that I wear with shorts. They've got an oily finish that I think is perfectly casual with shorts. I've slipped on a pair of Weejuns for running out of the house for a minute, but they look funny to me and I can't imagine wearing something that 'dressy' (in finish, not style) with shorts. The Chapmons:


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> I'm interested to know the consensus view on the appropriateness of pairing traditional "penny" loafers -- such as the LLB version, or the Alden LHS model pictured below -- with shorts. I've always considered pairing this type of loafer (sockless) with Bermuda-length khaki shorts to be a pretty standard summertime trad look. However, the Mrs. thinks otherwise (and suddenly seems to feel pretty strongly about it). Interested to know your thoughts...I need some moral support and a few votes of confidence from the brethren.


I think recent posts have established conclusively that you won't find a "consensus view" on much of anything around these parts.

Having said that, I regularly pair a somewhat decrepit pair of burgundy Weejuns with shorts, and have always considered this look to be fairly unexceptional. Of course, I make no claim to being Trad.

EGF


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Harris said:


> Curious about who wears the (lined; Alden, not Alden for Brooks) 986 without socks.


_C'est possible?_ I simply assumed that lined shoes worn sockless were a Bad Idea. I've never tried it with my LHS, though I do like the look as illustrated in Squire's post.

EGF


----------



## malvernlink (Feb 12, 2006)

mmmmmh... maybe opinions on this are generational ? Wore penny loafers with no socks and shorts when I was in high school and college during the 60's. Is it older trad or fogey? Of course! This is the TRAD forum, remember?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Ron, sometimes my wife looks and me and asks "_who_ does that?" & I always reply "Squire does, baby". Perhaps you might try the same..."Ron does, baby'. Or just "Ronnie, baby".

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*This is my problem*



A.Squire said:


> Ron, sometimes my wife looks and me and asks "_who_ does that?" & I always reply "Squire does, baby". Perhaps you might try the same..."Ron does, baby'. Or just "Ronnie, baby".
> 
> Let me know how it goes.


My wife will say, "Who does that?!" And I'll say, "Squire does, baby!"

At least now she recognizes the name.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^ (smile)


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

egadfly said:


> I think recent posts have established conclusively that you won't find a "consensus view" on much of anything around these parts.
> 
> Having said that, I regularly pair a somewhat decrepit pair of burgundy Weejuns with shorts, and have always considered this look to be fairly unexceptional.


I agree, decrepit Weejuns can work. I have a pair of those myself, and have worn them with shorts on rare occasions. One particularly hot evening a few summers ago, I actually wore them with khaki shorts and a navy blazer, OCBD, and tie! Quel horreur!


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

Speas said:


> Is this the Trad forum or the what? Penny loafers go with EVERYTHING. (Just please dont wear socks) I thought if there would be negative reactions here, it would be to the shorts not the pennies!


+1



Rocker said:


> I think it's fine (probably because I do it) - I've done it since high school (and still have the two pairs of weejuns I bought before entering college - approx. 20 years ago). It was very common when I was in college - was de rigueur in the springtime or for lawn parties at the fraternity. It's a bit like pink shirts, GTH trousers, patch madras, or embroidered critters on trousers - not everyone is going to appreciate the look - some might hate it. I consider it a bit of a cultural shibboleth.


Everyone around here, regardless of age, wears penny loafers with shorts. 
If you do not feel comfortable with the full on penny's, then at least go with some driving mocs, camp mocs, or topsiders.

BTW, the look I am referring to is VERY different from the Florida retiree with black socks look. 
*Penny loafers with shorts YEAR ROUND= true trad at its best.*


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

In a word? Ofcourse!


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Penny loafers with shorts is standard Southern Trad (no socks, please). You might see it more on old guys because that's the way they did it in the '60s. If you know what "Beach Music" is, and recognize "The Shag" as a dance, you get it.

Scott


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

GMC said:


> ... trousers. Or shorts. Or jeans (if you like that sort of thing). Or a suit (albeit worn with a somewhat devil-may-care casualness; or if you are Howard Dean, and God help you if you are).
> 
> I've even slipped 'em on with pajamas.
> 
> ...


Wow...I'm way late to this party, but I have to say, GMC, this is the post of the thread.

We have an unabashed adoration of the penny loafer. We wear it with everything. Who has not slipped on the weejuns in his pajamas when he has forgotten to bring the recycling bin to the street? And I've even heard of a shiny pair of black penny loafers once worn with one's dinner jacket (in a full "devil-may-care casualness", to use my friend's words).

I don't wear pennies with shorts only because my boat shoes are glued to my feet most of the summer (with apologies to AQG). I would do it though, nothing against it.

JB


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Loafer sock?

https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/catalog_detail.aspx?CNAME=Apparel&SNAME=Socks&PLOID=49079


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> I don't wear pennies with shorts only because my boat shoes are glued to my feet most of the summer (with apologies to AQG). I would do it though, nothing against it.
> 
> JB


No apologies necessary. Mine would be too, except my present pair, Henri-Lloyds that I picked up on ultra-clearance at the Annapolis Boat Show three years ago, have such glazed heals from wear that I slide around the damn deck and they're nearly hopeless for streetwear. I can't find a new pair to suit me. Never really cared for Sperry. Sebagos, on my feet, all rip out at the same place after a year or two. Dubarry, a pox upon them, stopped selling my favorite Commanders in the US. Everyone seems to be going to these hideous EVA outsoles or the more traditional kind are all brown or tan these days. All I want is a decent friggin' white sole to get good and dirty.

Sorry for the ranting threadjack.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Let me just say that I'll be damned if I'm going to put on a footie before I put on loafers just to look like I'm not wearing any socks. And anyone that does...well that's just wrong, really wrong.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

A.Squire said:


> Let me just say that I'll be damned if I'm going to put on a footie before I put on loafers just to look like I'm not wearing any socks. And anyone that does...well that's just wrong, really wrong.


Ive found that with a little searching one can find nylons that are nearly imperceptible - no need for those footies!


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Squire, I might suggest that referring to them as "footies" might be part of the problem. A stumbling block for most gents, I'd guess.

"Footies"? Good Lord, Jeeves.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Let me just say that I'll be damned if I'm going to put on a footie before I put on loafers just to look like I'm not wearing any socks. And anyone that does...well that's just wrong, really wrong.


Here here!
Wearing a sock that is supposed to look like not a sock? 
If that's not fashion then I don't know what is. 
Either wear socks or don't, but don't wear deceitful fashion.
I think most of us can agree that footies are not trad.

For the original question. Yes, it's correct. The fact that some people may not personally feel comfortable in that look does not make it incorrect. Are we going to start calling bow ties not trad because a few guys don't have what it takes to wear one?


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

For what it's worth, I'm thinking the lined 986 might benefit from the "liner" or "loafer" sock. A thick layer of horshide supported by a interior calf lining--might be a good idea to add a layer, even if Speas' nylons.

Best I recall, our own tripreed wears 'em.

Still, I'm not opposed to the anti-"footies" protest. Press on. I do not, as a TN Squire might say, have a dog in this hunt.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> Ron, sometimes my wife looks and me and asks "_who_ does that?" & I always reply "Squire does, baby". Perhaps you might try the same..."Ron does, baby'. Or just "Ronnie, baby".
> 
> Let me know how it goes.


Thanks for the sage advice...I'll give it a try. By the way, you execute this look very well with your madras shorts.

I honestly didn't think that my inquiry would elicit all of these responses, but I definitely feel vindicated that I can continue to occasionally pull this look off without fear. And, for the record, I personally wouldn't contemplate wearing socks (footies, "loafer socks", or otherwise) with penny loafers. I sometimes wear what have been referred to as "footies" with my New Balance 991s, but they are not very trad, IMO.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Thanks!*



Joe Tradly said:


> Wow...I'm way late to this party, but I have to say, GMC, this is the post of the thread.
> 
> We have an unabashed adoration of the penny loafer. We wear it with everything. Who has not slipped on the weejuns in his pajamas when he has forgotten to bring the recycling bin to the street? And I've even heard of a shiny pair of black penny loafers once worn with one's dinner jacket (in a full "devil-may-care casualness", to use my friend's words).
> 
> ...


:icon_smile:


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Wait, now what forum is this?*



Speas said:


> Ive found that with a little searching one can find nylons that are nearly imperceptible - no need for those footies!


Nylons? We are supposed to wear hose now? Aren't those being rationed for the war effort?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

100% agree. "Hose"? "Footies"? Folks, Trads live through the pain of leather rubbing against feet, and deal with the odor issues in appropriate ways. 

Socks in the summer are like darts year 'round. Unnecessary.

There you go Tilt, a new signature for you.

JB


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Be a man, air hose!
F


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Joe Tradly said:


> 100% agree. "Hose"? "Footies"? Folks, Trads live through the pain of leather rubbing against feet, and deal with the odor issues in appropriate ways.


I thought I was clearly joking about the nylons but evidently not. 
For the record, I DID NOT HAVE RELATIONS WITH THOSE HOSE!


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

Shorts
+
Foot coverings of
any kind
+
Penny loafers
=
NJNBHN
{Not just no but hell no}


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

*Hey, AQG*



A Questionable Gentleman said:


> I wear mine sans socks.


You're a Trad's Trad, AQG. Any tips on going sockless in 'em? (The lined LHS, that is.)



A Questionable Gentleman said:


> All I want is a decent friggin' white sole to get good and dirty.


What you want is a pair of Quoddys, _mon frère_. Really.

EGF


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

egadfly said:


> You're a Trad's Trad, AQG. Any tips on going sockless in 'em? (The lined LHS, that is.)
> 
> What you want is a pair of Quoddys, _mon frère_. Really.
> 
> EGF


No tips, EFG. I just stick 'em on and hope my feet and shoes reach a mutual agreement not to destroy each other.

I'm thinking about the Quoddys, I've just never seen a pair live.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Loafers w/shorts? Gary Collins says "Yes".










https://www.tmz.com/2007/10/24/tv-legend-gary-collins-busted-for-dui-smash-up/#continuedcontents


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

I often wear my BB unlined LHS with shorts, as well as my alden tassels with shorts. Never with socks however. Im totally stunned by the overwhelming negative response. You cant walk a block in Fairfield County CT without seeing many folks in shorts and loafers during the warmer months.


----------



## mliemon2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Havent any of you guys been in the south??? pennies and shorts go together like crookies and sun glasses


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

A bit of history: Remember when these styles were developed as we know them--post WW II--people in general didn't own as many clothes. The average college student, where Trad casual was most visible, had 3 basic shoes: The Weejuns, the dress oxfords, and Jack Purcells. Some had Sperrys--they date to the mid 1930s I think--but boat shoes were just for that, boating, and I don't recall seeing many pictures of guys wearing them as a style until the latter part of the 1960s. Thus, when the weather turned warm and one put on shorts the only 2 choices were your Weejuns and sneakers, which often were not worn without sweat socks. It was, as we all know, a more formal age.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Rocker said:


> I think it's fine (probably because I do it) - I've done it since high school (and still have the two pairs of weejuns I bought before entering college - approx. 20 years ago). It was very common when I was in college - was de rigueur in the springtime or for lawn parties at the fraternity. It's a bit like pink shirts, GTH trousers, patch madras, or embroidered critters on trousers - not everyone is going to appreciate the look - some might hate it. I consider it a bit of a cultural shibboleth.


OK--I normally wear sockless boat mocs with my shorts, but loafers pose no moral (nor sartorial) challenge...in the event of loafers, I would definitely stay with a shirt with a collar of some kind.

hbs


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

hbs midwest said:


> OK--I normally wear sockless boat mocs with my shorts, but loafers pose no moral (nor sartorial) challenge...in the event of loafers, I would definitely stay with a shirt with a collar of some kind.
> 
> hbs


Of course, but that still is consistent with loafers sans socks.

There are very few instances where I would go out without a collared shirt (assuming polos count).


----------

